# salmon loaf recipe wanted



## honeybee (Nov 20, 2004)

I've tried some salmon loaf recipes and they have turned out to be dry. Anyone have a tried and true salmon loaf recipe? Thanks.


----------



## debthecook (Nov 24, 2004)

Honeybee, is this similar to a meatloaf, a loaf made with canned salmon? Post your recipe, I only make canned salmon burgers.


----------



## honeybee (Nov 27, 2004)

This is the recipe for salmon loaf - similar to meatloaf but with canned salmon - I made. It turned out too dry. (Or is salmon loaf supposed to be DRY?!) Can anyone tell me how to alter this recipe?

1 15 oz. can salmon, drained
1 10 3/4 oz. can cream of mushroom soup, undiluted
1/2 c. mayonnaise
1 tsp. dried parsley
1/2 c. onion, chopped
1/4 c. green pepper and/or celery, chopped
1 tbsp. lemon juice
1 tsp. salt
1/4 tsp. pepper
1 c. bread crumbs
1 8 1/2 oz can peas, drained and added last

Mix all together. Pour into greased loaf pan. Bake 1 hr. at 350.


----------



## wasabi woman (Nov 28, 2004)

here's my recipe

Salmon Loaf

1 can (15 1/2 oz.) Alaska salmon 
2 cups soft bread crumbs 
1/3 cup finely minced onions 
1/4 cup milk 
2 eggs 
2 Tablespoons chopped parsley 
1 Tablespoon lemon juice 
1/4 teaspoon dill weed 
Dash black pepper 

Drain and flake salmon, reserving 2 tablespoons liquid. 
Combine flaked salmon and reserved liquid with remaining ingredients.
Place in well-greased 8 1/2 x 4 1/2 x 2 1/2 inch loaf pan or 
shape into loaf on greased baking pan. 
Bake at 350 F for 45 minutes.

Salmon loaf does have a tendancy to be dry if you're not careful.
I think your recipe might be okay if you add an egg or two.
Also think an hour might be a little too long.

Good Luck!


----------



## debthecook (Nov 28, 2004)

I agree with that. If you want to stick with your recipe Honeybee, try Wasabi's advice with less time in the oven (35-45 min) and the eggs.


----------

